# Rote augen



## 4ce (22. Januar 2002)

Wie kann ich mit psp den rote augen effect so bearbeiten das fotos wieder normal aussehen?
Ich dank euch jetzt schon mal


----------



## zenga (22. Januar 2002)

hiho,
am einfachsten ist die PSP7 hilfe funktion 
>>


> Öffnen des Dialogfensters "Rote Augen entfernen"
> 
> Um dieses Dialogfenster zu aktivieren, klicken Sie entweder auf den Menüpunkt Effekte > Foto-Korrektur > Rote Augen entfernen oder auf das Symbol "Rote Augen entfernen"  der Foto-Symbolleiste. Dieses Symbol läßt sich auch zu allen anderen konfigurierbaren Symbolleisten von Paint Shop Pro hinzufügen.



hier ist einer für PS http://www.photoshoptutorials.de/ps/workshop/eyes/eyes01.php

und für PSP5 
http://www.norf.de/psp/uebung3-augen.htm


----------

